# The Walking Dead, stagione 5



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2014)

The Walking Dead sta per tornare: il 12 ottobre infatti tornerà una delle serie più seguite al mondo.
Il primo dei sedici episodi che comporranno la quinta stagione durerà 90 minuti, come ha confermato Greg Nicotero, il produttore e creatore degli effetti speciali.

Il trailer qui sotto


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2014)




----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2014)

Ancora va avanti questa porcheria? E pensare che grandi serie le hanno chiuse dopo una stagione..


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora va avanti questa porcheria? E pensare che grandi serie le hanno chiuse dopo una stagione..



Beh diciamo che è il numero di spettatori a determinare se una serie deve o non deve andare avanti, per certi versi quanto sia bella o fatta bene passa in secondo piano, anche se può sembrare assurdo. 

Personalmente guarderò anche questa serie, nonostante l'ultima abbia avuto in tutti i sensi un calo vertiginoso nella seconda parte. Alla fine cominci a guardarla e vai avanti anche per sola curiosità, che di fatto è il mio caso, poi come voto gli do una media del 6,5 fin'ora.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Bene, la prima puntata si prospetta mooooolto interessante


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Agosto 2014)

Unica cosa che mi fa pesare un po' di meno il fatto che ricomincino le stagioni fredde e buie.


----------



## nduccio (29 Agosto 2014)

le prime 6-7 puntate della passata stagione erano ad altissimi livelli, poi è andato perdendosi nella noia più totale

il difetto palesato è proprio quello, devono migliorare il livello medio delle stagioni, non fare 8 episodi bomba e altri 8 orribili


----------



## cris (11 Settembre 2014)

voglio vedere ora

Non la reputo una serie di gran livello, ben lungi, però la guardo con piacere per passatempo.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora va avanti questa porcheria? E pensare che grandi serie le hanno chiuse dopo una stagione..



Ancora non mi capacito di come faccia a piacere così tanto. La cosa più incredibile è che TUTTE le altre cose legate al brand di The Walking Dead (fumetti, videogiochi ecc.) sono di livello altissimo.


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2014)

Ma sarà in contemporanea con l'America?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma sarà in contemporanea con l'America?



Si, quasi sicuramente su Fox ogni episodio verrà trasmesso il giorno dopo doppiato in italiano.


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ancora non mi capacito di come faccia a piacere così tanto. La cosa più incredibile è che TUTTE le altre cose legate al brand di The Walking Dead (fumetti, videogiochi ecc.) sono di livello altissimo.



si possono discutere certi personaggi...alcuni fatti male altri all inizio pessimi poi migliorati...
Ma nel complesso è una gran serie anche perche è costruita su un classico.


----------



## Gekyn (14 Settembre 2014)

Un ottima serie che la guardo con piacere!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2014)

impazzisco, non vedo l'ora che cominci !!!!


----------



## Frikez (30 Settembre 2014)

Hanno fatto i n c a z z a r e le persone sbagliate [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto i n c a z z a r e le persone sbagliate @Dumbaghi


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto i n c a z z a r e le persone sbagliate [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



Quando ho visto il trailer sono quasi morto


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Ottobre 2014)

Manca poco...


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Ottobre 2014)

serie che una volta era bella, fino alla fine della saga contro il governatore, con i punti più alti toccati quando ritrovano la bambina nel granaio di Erschel imho

poi è diventata la solita minestra, ad ogni stagione si dividono e poi devono ritrovarsi, con in mezzo qualche gruppo di umani poco pacifici..gli zombie relegati a un ruolo secondario, ormai sono più pericolosi i bambini di loro, servono solo a mordere qualcuno dei personaggi principali ogni 9-10 puntate, così da rendere più drammatica la trama..vergognoso come abbiano rovinato quanto fatto di buono nelle prime 3 stagioni


----------



## Jaqen (13 Ottobre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vista la prima... a me non è dispiaciuta... però ci sono molti personaggi inutili, Karoline è una di queste... ma la biondina che fine ha fatto?


----------



## pipporo (13 Ottobre 2014)

spetacolare la prima


----------



## Gekyn (14 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Ottobre 2014)

Bentornato


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi, qualcuno mi può dire quanto è durata questa prima puntata? I soliti 40 minuti circa o 60 (come avevo letto da qualche parte)?


----------



## pipporo (14 Ottobre 2014)

~ 44 min. ^^


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Ottobre 2014)

Iniziata col piede giusto! Speriamo bene.


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Ottobre 2014)

pipporo ha scritto:


> ~ 44 min. ^^



Thanks!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Interessante la prima!


----------



## Mou (17 Ottobre 2014)

Un paio di riflessioni sulla prima.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il ragazzetto capo di Terminus penso sia ancora vivo.
Non so perché, ma penso che Tyreese abbia lasciato in vita l'uomo nella capanna.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Un paio di riflessioni sulla prima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il capo di Terminus sarà, quasi sicuramente, l'antagonista fino alla pausa della mid-season
Su Tyreese lo penso anch'io.


----------



## nduccio (17 Ottobre 2014)

Anche l'anno scorso iniziò col botto per le prime 6 puntate, poi andò morendo

deve trovare equilibrio questa serie, speriamo


----------



## The Ripper (18 Ottobre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso iniziò col botto per le prime 6 puntate, poi andò morendo
> 
> deve trovare equilibrio questa serie, speriamo



se vuole essere longeva DEVE perdere un po' qua e là.
La tematica (apocalisse zombie) è parecchio complessa. Non è come in Breaking Bad dove puoi lavorare tantissimo con il personaggio senza perdere in qualità, e se rallenti il ritmo (cosa che hanno fatto i BB) nemmeno si nota.
Se lo spettatore non vede sfracellare crani in tutte le puntate non è contento... ma così rischi di farlo diventare un videogame.

La serie deve essere valutata nel suo complesso. E finora, grazie proprio al fatto che "si son persi" ogni tanto, hanno potuto dare allo spettatore un po' di tutto: introspezione, riflessioni, azione, comedy ecc...ecc...

Pensa che di uno dei migliori film di zombie degli ultimi anni, Zombieland, volevano fare la serie. Non si è fatta (è uscita solo la prima puntata) dicono per problemi di produzione e budget... ma la realtà è che hanno avuto problemi con la sceneggiatura, perché il prodotto originale ha un ritmo frenetico ed ha personaggi divertenti. Fare una serie di zombie partendo da questi presupposti è praticamente impossibile.
Già un prodotto come "Dead set" è completamente diverso per tipologia e soprattutto durata dello show.

Fare 5 stagioni di una serie tv di zombie mantenendo anche gli stessi personaggi è complicatissimo. Capisco che lo spettatore non vuole la fattoria di Erschel, ma si è resa necessaria proprio per dare inizio all'evoluzione dei singoli personaggi. Sophia, l'influenza di Erschel su Rick, la "caduta nell'abisso" di Shane e la sua trasformazione in zombie... così come i momenti "noiosi" alla prigione.
Ad esempio chi non ha notato che ora Rick è molto più cazzuto... sempre a metà tra il poliziotto integerrimo e il figlio di sultana alla Shane (che è l'altra faccia di Rick). Così come sono cambiati i personaggi (meravigliosi) di Daryl e Carol.
Purtroppo rimango deluso un po' da Glenn e da Tyreese, ancora troppo banali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se vuole essere longeva DEVE perdere un po' qua e là.
> La tematica (apocalisse zombie) è parecchio complessa. Non è come in Breaking Bad dove puoi lavorare tantissimo con il personaggio senza perdere in qualità, e se rallenti il ritmo (cosa che hanno fatto i BB) nemmeno si nota.
> Se lo spettatore non vede sfracellare crani in tutte le puntate non è contento... ma così rischi di farlo diventare un videogame.
> 
> ...



Nulla da aggiungere.
Bello il primo episodio della 5 stagione... ma nel momento in cui tutti gli episodi diventeranno una carneficina splatter come questa premiere, io mollo la serie.
Il punto di forza della serie è proprio l'alternanza tra i momenti calmi di introspezione e i momenti di azione/shock/splatter.
Se mancano i primi, diventa una banalità da film di serie Z. Se mancano i primi, non avremmo mai assisitito, tanto per fare un esempio, all'incredibile evoluzione del personaggio di Carol.
Carol ha avuto il percorso evolutivo più complesso e soddisfacente per un personaggio che io ricordi in un telefilm.
La fattoria è stata grandiosa, per tutto quello che hai citato... aggiungo anche la discussione etico/morale sull'impiccare quel ragazzo innocente, che sfociò poi nella morte shock di Dale, in quel momento ultimo baluardo dell'etica umana pre-apocalisse.

Chi cerca solo i cervelli frantumati e le budella sviscerate, ha sbagliato serie.


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se vuole essere longeva DEVE perdere un po' qua e là.
> La tematica (apocalisse zombie) è parecchio complessa. Non è come in Breaking Bad dove puoi lavorare tantissimo con il personaggio senza perdere in qualità, e se rallenti il ritmo (cosa che hanno fatto i BB) nemmeno si nota.
> Se lo spettatore non vede sfracellare crani in tutte le puntate non è contento... ma così rischi di farlo diventare un videogame.
> 
> ...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nulla da aggiungere.
> Bello il primo episodio della 5 stagione... ma nel momento in cui tutti gli episodi diventeranno una carneficina splatter come questa premiere, io mollo la serie.
> Il punto di forza della serie è proprio l'alternanza tra i momenti calmi di introspezione e i momenti di azione/shock/splatter.
> Se mancano i primi, diventa una banalità da film di serie Z. Se mancano i primi, non avremmo mai assisitito, tanto per fare un esempio, all'incredibile evoluzione del personaggio di Carol.
> ...



Quoto entrambi. Per me, tra tutte e 4 le stagioni, la seconda è proprio quella che è piaciuta di più.


----------



## nduccio (18 Ottobre 2014)

il punto è che la passata stagione allungarono palesemente il brodo per farli arrivare a sto terminus, stessa cosa per chiudere definitivamente il capitolo governatore. questo portò a creare una lunga pausa tra un episodio e l'altro che durò tipo 6-7 puntate

se facessero ogni puntata un orgia di interiora e sangue in faccia diventerebbe un abitudine banale per lo spettatore e sono d'accordo non sarebbe intelligente, parlo di mantenere una buona media di ritmo nelle stagioni


----------



## DR_1 (18 Ottobre 2014)

La prima complessivamente mi è piaciuta come puntata, tuttavia qualche personaggio principale deve uscire di scena, too much.

Spero che il primo sia Gleen, Maggie deve tornare sul mercato.


----------



## Penny.wise (18 Ottobre 2014)

personalmente condivido gli aspetti positivi citati da un pò tutti voi, però troppe volte ho avuto la sensazione di vedere sempre le stesse cose, che gli sceneggiatori volessero tirarla per le lunghe, che ci fosse un pò di mancanza di idee..certo è molto più difficile fare una serie tv di un film, specie sugli zombie, però di idee da sviluppare ce ne sarebbero molte (spero comunque lo facciano più avanti, già con la sottotrama degli studi sull'epidemia e sulle sue cause, che può veramente essere interessante).

alcune puntate in stile "Dawn Of The Dead (Remake)" non mi farebbero altro che piacere, ad esempio..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2014)

Il finale dell'episodio due  



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A qualcuno è venuta fame?


----------



## Jaqen (21 Ottobre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il finale dell'episodio due
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahah comunque a me hanno fatto quasi vomitare gli zombie della mensa...


----------



## DR_1 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Puntata piattissima la due, finale macabro.


----------



## Mou (21 Ottobre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Col secondo episodio confermati i nostri sospetti. Il capo di Terminus è ancora vivo e si sgranocchia una gamba di Bob (non sono dispiaciuto), e mi pare di avere intravisto l'uomo lasciato davvero in vita da Tyreese. Non ho idea di cosa possa nascondere il prete, invece.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Col secondo episodio confermati i nostri sospetti. Il capo di Terminus è ancora vivo e si sgranocchia una gamba di Bob (non sono dispiaciuto), *e mi pare di avere intravisto l'uomo lasciato davvero in vita da Tyreese*. Non ho idea di cosa possa nascondere il prete, invece.



Non sbagli, era proprio lui...
Quando lo scopriranno succederà un bel casino.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Ottobre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Cmq li sta seguendo il nero delle prime puntate... quello che salvò Rick... non ricordo mai il nome.

Il prete secondo me consegnava il cibo a quelli del terminus...

E Daryl si è completamente diviso adesso al gruppo alla ricerca di Beth, corretto? Un buon threesome teen e milf per Daryl


----------



## cris (21 Ottobre 2014)

godo per il finale della seconda, mi stava sulle palle quello


----------



## Mou (21 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bob è il primo che ci saluta? Sarei felice se anche Eugene ci salutasse...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A proposito di threesome..



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



... solo io ho notato come Tara (la lesbica che era nel gruppo del Governatore) abbia puntato Maggie? 
Glenn tra un po' si diverte


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Ottobre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A me invece dispiace per Bob, stava simpatico. Tyreese si sapeva che avrebbe fatto qualche cavolta, quelle situazioni capitano sempre ai più debosciati. Ovviamente per questioni di sceneggiatura è andata così per forza P), ma non diamo mai ascolto a Rick, mi raccomando eh... Io sarei andato a ritrovarli uno ad uno quelli di Terminus, zombie o non zombie! Michonne, con la sua katana, era una specie di arma di distruzione di mass*e*... di zombie; mi sembra così strano vederla senza. Mi fa sentire meno sicuro


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Ottobre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gran bella puntata. Quanto ho goduto per quegli str.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2014)

Questa stagione per ora è fantastica.

3° episodio da puro godimento.
Ha saputo dosare nel modo giusto l'azione galvanizzante con anche momenti di riflessione sui personaggi, esattamente come voglio io.


----------



## Mou (29 Ottobre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gareth saluta e se ne va, così come Bob. Il gruppo si è diviso, e io spero nella morte di Glenn. Comunque pensavo che la lotta vs cannibali durasse di più all'interno della stagione...


----------



## Penny.wise (29 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Gareth saluta e se ne va, così come Bob. Il gruppo si è diviso, e io spero nella morte di Glenn. Comunque pensavo che la lotta vs cannibali durasse di più all'interno della stagione...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



meno male che è durata poco, sarebbe stata l'ennesima guerra tra umani, dopo quelle già viste contro il Governatore...speriamo che continui così e che il morbo zombie torni al centro di tutto, ormai sui rapporti umani e sul gruppo hanno già fatto vedere tutto il possibile, quindi avanti con l'idea Eugene e Washington, anche per cambiare un pò l'ambientazione, sento che la serie si sta risollevando


----------



## DR_1 (4 Novembre 2014)

Nessun commento alla 5x04? A me non è piaciuta molto, vediamo come va ora..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2014)

Come avevo scritto un po' di post fa a me piacciono questi episodi focalizzati sui personaggi che si alternano a quelli di azione.
Certo Beth non è tra i personaggi migliori...


----------



## Jaqen (4 Novembre 2014)

A me Beth piace un casino. È il personaggio più "vero" secondo me

Poi il finale mette un sacco di suspance....


----------



## Frikez (4 Novembre 2014)

Si preannuncia un altro scontro


----------



## Butcher (5 Novembre 2014)

A questo punto: chi c'era con Daryl?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Novembre 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A questo punto: chi c'era con Daryl?



Secondo me



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il nero che è scappato dall'ospedale dov'era Beth


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Novembre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La 5x04 probabilmente ha introdotto i villains della stagione... o ce ne saranno altri secondo voi? Comunque adesso è chiaro pure a chi apparteneva la station nera con la croce bianca dietro... erano questi che se ne andavano in giro a "salvare" gente da rinchiudere nell'ospedale. 

La poliziotta che comanda spero faccia una brutta fine, magari per mano di Rick  scontro tra cops!


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Novembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Nessun commento alla 5x04? A me non è piaciuta molto, vediamo come va ora..



malissimo, stanno ricominciando con la solita minestra trita e ritrita


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



hanno appena fatto in tempo a liberarsi dei cannibali che subito c'è un nuovo gruppo di umani "deviati" da fronteggiare..sceneggiatura fatta coi piedi, ormai è 100 volte che fanno vedere le stesse cose, comincio a credere che sarebbe stato meglio fare una serie più corta ma al contempo succosa, farla durare tipo 5 stagioni e farla finire lì, ovviamente con dentro anche il viaggio a Washington, le ricerche per una cura ecc..ecc.., così stanno solo sprecando episodi..in ogni caso con Daryl ci sarà o il nero che poi li porta all'ospedale per liberare Beth, oppure Beth stessa (magari col nero se non muore prima) che sarà stata liberata mentre il gruppo combatteva coi cannibali, e quindi i prossimi episodi saranno flashback sulla liberazione, per poi portare alla reunion finale, insomma tre o quattro episodi per non dire niente e per tornare al punto di partenza LOL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Secondo me ce ne saranno altri.
Probabile però che saranno i nemici fino alla mid-season, e che ci sia un qualche scontro a metà stagione come l'anno scorso contro il Gov.


----------



## Butcher (6 Novembre 2014)

Si anche secondo me non saranno i villain fino a fine stagione.


----------



## DR_1 (11 Novembre 2014)

Con l'ultima puntata "rismontano la trama", chissà che si inventeranno ora..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2014)

5x05


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La morte di Eugene è una liberazione, finalmente si stanno eliminando personaggi zavorra... La prossima è Rosita.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Novembre 2014)

Puntata inutile secondo me


----------



## cris (24 Novembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 5x05
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



l'ignoranza che è partita ad Abraham in quel frangente mi ha fatto spaccare dalle risate 

5x7, nel finale si sapeva 3 mesi prima che l'ostaggio aveva quello scopo, babbea la tizia. francamente il suo personaggio mi ha anche stancato, non vedo l'ora venga mangiata viva. 
Stiamo per scoprire il prete che intenzioni ha.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> l'ignoranza che è partita ad Abraham in quel frangente mi ha fatto spaccare dalle risate
> 
> 5x7, nel finale si sapeva 3 mesi prima che l'ostaggio aveva quello scopo, babbea la tizia. francamente il suo personaggio mi ha anche stancato, non vedo l'ora venga mangiata viva.
> Stiamo per scoprire il prete che intenzioni ha.



Padre Gabriel non ho proprio capito cosa voglia fare, ok è pazzo, è in panico... ma forse c'è dell'altro.

Prossimo episodio è il midseason prima della pausa invernale, macello in vista.
I midseason in questo telefilm non sbagliano MAI, sono sempre bellissimi.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2014)

Troppo scontati gli ultimi 2minuti


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Troppo scontati gli ultimi 2minuti



sisi, lei proprio lesa mentale


----------



## Penny.wise (26 Novembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> sisi, lei proprio lesa mentale



concordo, comunque lo scontro in cui Daryl rischia il morso è spettacolare


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Novembre 2014)

Ma quanto è cretina Sasha???


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2014)

Sto ancora aspettando l'amico di Rick, non si sa che fine abbia fatto.


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sto ancora aspettando l'amico di Rick, non si sa che fine abbia fatto.



Morgan? arriverà per il finale della mid-season o per il finale di stagione proprio, levando qualcuno dai guai, sicuro


----------



## cris (28 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Morgan? arriverà per il finale della mid-season o per il finale di stagione proprio, levando qualcuno dai guai, sicuro


penso anchio.. penso possa essere quello che li osservava


----------



## Frikez (28 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Morgan? arriverà per il finale della mid-season o per il finale di stagione proprio, levando qualcuno dai guai, sicuro



Yes, prima o poi dovrà arrivare.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Dicembre 2014)

Ma quanto è idiota 

Beth ? Era tutto risolto e accoltelli la tipa sapendo anche di mettere in pericolo i tuoi compagni ? Mah, certi elementi meglio muoiano, per il bene del gruppo.


----------



## Penny.wise (2 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è idiota
> 
> Beth ? Era tutto risolto e accoltelli la tipa sapendo anche di mettere in pericolo i tuoi compagni ? Mah, certi elementi meglio muoiano, per il bene del gruppo.



gran finale di mid-season..dispiace un pò per il fatto che si ripetano più o meno sempre le stesse cose, specie nei finali di metà stagione o di stagione completa, però il pathos e la tensione sopperiscono bene al problema..concordo sul fatto che gli sceneggiatori potrebbero impegnarsi di più, la serie è zeppa di decerebrati che fanno cose senza senso


----------



## Doctore (2 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è idiota
> 
> Beth ? Era tutto risolto e accoltelli la tipa sapendo anche di mettere in pericolo i tuoi compagni ? Mah, certi elementi meglio muoiano, per il bene del gruppo.



concordo...non ha fatto nulla di eroico perche in una situazione ''reale'' sarebbe finita in una carneficina


----------



## Mou (4 Dicembre 2014)

Sono decisamente curioso di vedere cosa succederà nella seconda metà di stagione. I villain sono azzerati, padre Gabriel non nasconde nulla e prima o poi arriverà Morgan a dare manforte al gruppo. Mi piace molto questo stile di eliminare personaggi "importanti" del gruppo, spero che i prossimi siano Eugene, Vivian o il korean.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2014)

Però per me è stata una morte abbastanza gratuita. Evitabile.

Vedendo qualche pezzo delle prossime puntate pare che Daryl entri in uno stato di depressione dove finalmente si svilupperà meglio il suo personaggio... visto che in questo telefilm manca completamente per ogni ruolo vediamo che combinano


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Però per me è stata una morte abbastanza gratuita. Evitabile.
> 
> Vedendo qualche pezzo delle prossime puntate pare che Daryl entri in uno stato di depressione dove finalmente si svilupperà meglio il suo personaggio... visto che in questo telefilm manca completamente per ogni ruolo vediamo che combinano



cosa manca completamente? l'approfondimento psicologico?


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sono decisamente curioso di vedere cosa succederà nella seconda metà di stagione. I villain sono azzerati, padre Gabriel non nasconde nulla e prima o poi arriverà Morgan a dare manforte al gruppo. Mi piace molto questo stile di eliminare personaggi "importanti" del gruppo, spero che i prossimi siano Eugene,* Vivian *o il korean.



Chi è Vivian?


----------



## DR_1 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Chi è Vivian?



Credo si riferisse a Maggie (Lauren Cohan), Vivian è il nome di un altro suo character ma in "Chuck"


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisse a Maggie (Lauren Cohan), Vivian è il nome di un altro suo character ma in "Chuck"



Ah ecco


----------



## Jaqen (6 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> cosa manca completamente? l'approfondimento psicologico?



Si. I personaggi sono sviluppati solo nell'azione, non tanto nel resto.


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si. I personaggi sono sviluppati solo nell'azione, non tanto nel resto.



per me invece l'approfondimento psicologico c'è, Carl Daryl Rick Glenn Maggie Tyrese Sasha Michonne Eugene e il militare rosso sono tutti ben caratterizzati e approfonditi, ognuno ha avuto le sue puntate dedicate e anche in quelle di gruppo ognuno esprime il suo parere e fa le sue scelte e risalta a modo proprio..casomai per me manca l'azione, o meglio c'è ma è solo quella di uccidere zombie e uomini, il tutto sembra sempre un pò trito e ritrito, preferirei ci fossero un pò più di esplorazione e di misteri legati all'epidemia, magari enigmi e intoppi di percorso tipo il restare bloccati da qualche parte, infatti imho era molto riuscita la parte della prigione in cui era buio e la suspence era palpabile, perchè per far pulizia c'era sempre il rischio di essere morsi..forse si può dire, e mi sa che ti riferivi anche a questo, che i personaggi si sviluppano solo in quel contesto, agiscono e decidono, ma senza troppi accenni alla vita precedente? in tal caso penso che sia una scelta degli autori per non annoiare troppo lo spettatore, dato che attualmente il gruppo ha cose gravi a cui pensare e qualsiasi cosa sia successa prima non è minimamente paragonabile a un'apocalisse zombie, io la interpreto così


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Dicembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisse a Maggie (Lauren Cohan), Vivian è il nome di un altro suo character ma in "Chuck"



Ah ecco: non seguendo Chuck anch'io non riuscivo a capire a chi si riferisse.
Non facciamo scherzi: non mi toccate quella gnocca di Lauren!


----------



## Frikez (6 Dicembre 2014)

Maggie  

Quel mezzomo cinese non sa proprio come trattarla


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2015)

David Lynch... Purtroppo solo a tratti... Mi sarebbe piaciuta una puntata tutta in stile Twin Peaks...


----------



## Eziomare (3 Marzo 2015)

mi sto guardando a ruota questa serie ormai da qualche giorno, sono alla fine della stagione 3...devo dire che fa il suo dovere, artisticamente poca roba, ma intrattiene alla grande.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Marzo 2015)

Mi ha stufato. Completamente senza trama.


----------



## Mou (24 Marzo 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi ha stufato. Completamente senza trama.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Questa 5a stagione è raccapricciante, l'arrivo ad Alexandria non ha portato nessuno spunto degno di nota. Sta diventando una soap opera, la chiudessero.


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi ha stufato. Completamente senza trama.



Io sono alla decima della quinta serie...e concordo. Mi sta stancando sempre di più, ormai lo guardo perchè si, perchè l'ho cominciato.


----------



## vota DC (24 Marzo 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In teoria dovrebbe arrivare un cattivo migliore del governatore, nel senso che forse meno bugiardo e manipolatore, però più carismatico e pittoresco. Il problema è che la serie tende ad allungare il brodo dei fumetti gli unici personaggi gestiti meglio rispetto alla controparte cartacea sono Shane (allungato però rende meglio mentre nel fumetto è troppo "sfigato" , Otis (dura di meno però ha i suoi attimi di gloria mentre nel fumetto dura parecchio trascinandosi nella sua inutilità) e Carol che però snatura il personaggio originale rendendolo moooolto più forte


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Marzo 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> In teoria dovrebbe arrivare un cattivo migliore del governatore, nel senso che forse meno bugiardo e manipolatore, però più carismatico e pittoresco. Il problema è che la serie tende ad allungare il brodo dei fumetti gli unici personaggi gestiti meglio rispetto alla controparte cartacea sono Shane (allungato però rende meglio mentre nel fumetto è troppo "sfigato" , Otis (dura di meno però ha i suoi attimi di gloria mentre nel fumetto dura parecchio trascinandosi nella sua inutilità) e Carol che però snatura il personaggio originale rendendolo moooolto più forte



Bè però il fumetto è bello proprio perchè un personaggio inutile può durare tanto e uno che invece (come tyreese) è importante finisce malissimo. Questo realismo lo trovo uno dei punti di forza del fumetto, nel senso che tutto è casuale e dettato dalle loro azioni, non c'è un canovaccio ben preciso, tutti possono morire (o quasi). Shane è stato resto diversamente dalla serie Tv, è vero.


----------



## cris (26 Marzo 2015)

rick ha ragione da vendere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2015)

Ma l'ultima puntata ? l'ho guardata come guardi " 4 matrimoni " mentre la tua tipa lo guarda tu stai a leggerti Mw e ogni tanto butti l'occhio.. 

veramente una pena incredibile.. ma come si sono ridotti ?


----------



## Butcher (31 Marzo 2015)

Finalone di stagione!!!


----------



## Jaqen (1 Aprile 2015)

Beh è il mio personaggio preferito



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



MORGAN


----------

